# Anyone know Dometic fridge repair agent in Algarve please?



## Jooles (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi all, our Dometic RM7655L fridge has stopped working. It was on gas when it failed, but we have tried it on electic and 12V with no joy.
We were advised to tap the pipes at the back and take it for a run which may clear any blockage we have. 

Unfortunately this did not work and we were wondering if anyone can recommend a fridge repair person on the Algarve or Southern Spain?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This is a link to Dometic service agents in Portugal, Jooles :

Dometic Service Agents Portugal

At least one that I can identify in the Algarve- Faro.

G


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*fridge*

we have a thetford fridge it has a sensor clipped to the finns in the fridge section, when it stopped working I removed the sensor it has a plug in the line dried it over the gas ring carefully and put it back fridge would work ok for 2/3 days each time it lasted till we got home replaced the sensor all ok!! do you have a similar sensor??


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

I would urge you NOT to use the Dometic agents at least as a first port of call. They will almost certainly diagnose a a faulty cooling unit and tell you that it needs replacing at a cost of around £650.
Fairly good chance it needs something as simple as taking out and turning upside down for 30 minutes or maybe the chimney needs cleaning out. Go for someone who knows how these fridges work and sadly that is almost never the Dometic Main Agent!!!
Suggest www.CamperServ.com at Loule - near Quartera. We have had ours sorted out by them and they seem very genuine as well as knowing what they are doing.
Good luck
Patrick
PS. English run.


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

I agree with Patrick, I also had a fridgefreezer problem which took several visits to the 'Dometic agent' for him to try several components, only to find out from another agent that it was a commonly known problem that they all knew about. 
Good excuse for a money making.......£64 for time alone :evil:


----------



## AndyCap (Jun 10, 2010)

I can also recommend CamperServe at Quartera. They fitted an outside socket and door lock for me earlier this year. Not fridge related I know but they were good guys and seem pretty knowledgable at all things motorhome. I know they are authorised Truma agents so be surprised if they are not Dometic agents as well.


----------



## meakwooders (Feb 26, 2011)

We have also used Camperserve. Tom is English, and seems very knowledgeable about motorhomes generally. He has many years experience in the UK prior to moving out here. 

He has done several jobs for us, including servicing the fridge, and replacing an awning bracket.

Karen


----------



## Jooles (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi, thanks all for your replies and suggestions. 

We have had the flue cleaned out and a new burner put in, all done by mobile guy who only charged 10 Euro, it did not solve the problem but it was worth a try. 

We,ve also been to Camperserve, having been there with another small problem in the past and we also found the guys to be very helpful. Tom advised us to turn the fridge off, let it cool down and take the van for bumpy ride and this may well do the trick, (if there was a blockage) but unfortunately it didn't help. 

We,ve heard about fridges being taken out and turned upside down to restart them (but not sure if it's something Dometic would advocate) although we would give it a try if we could find someone to do it. 

I,m not sure about the sensor, as on the Thetford fridge, will have to have a look when back at the van. Using an internet cafe at the moment, hence the delay since yesterday in replying. 

Thanks again all, and any other ideas would be much appreciated.


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi Jooles & L  
We have been living in our van for a few weeks, due to house move. Spending more time in the house now, as progress is being made fast.
We have had problems with our fridge (thetford) all food in the fridge froze, after making enquiries found thermistor could be at fault. 
Replaced that, easy job as described in previous post and now ok.
We have also had a water leak due to a loose connection in a locker by the dining area. All the carpets in that area were soaked and we had no heating in the house to dry them. To top it all, the battery charger packed in. Not to much of a problem as were on mains hook up but I have to keep an eye on the battery levels, the solar panel charges the leisure batteries but the vehicle battery won't charge. I've been in touch with sargent and the charger, will have to go for repair when the house is complete. The faults aren't major but we could do without them.
I've finished full time work but still working as and when with a local engineering company.
Jan has emailed you.
Hope you sort your fridge soon.
Frank


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Jooles said:


> We,ve heard about fridges being taken out and turned upside down to restart them (but not sure if it's something Dometic would advocate) although we would give it a try if we could find someone to do it.


It does sound odd and even a bit desperate but, as I understand it, the coolant carries a powder in suspension. If that is allowed to remain stationary for long enough, it settles over the ends of the very small pipes through which it flows. This stops the coolant from circulating.
Turning the fridge upside down causes these "scabs" to fall off and will then remix with the coolant.
Worked for us at Tommy's place (CamperServ)!
Patrick


----------

